# Anyone on the MSP know what the deal is with this unit ? (Car 700)



## GMACK24 (Jun 2, 2003)

It just got a new paint job up at MHQ. The thing is beautiful.

I am guesssing it is a motorcycle unit judging by the Licence plate up front.

if u can give more info that would be great. Again this car is Badass.

Greg


----------



## Dane (Sep 26, 2003)

Former 'C' Troop 55 Team sled. Used to be assigned to the current Troop Commander in 'A' Troop. Was carefully maintained by the head mechanic at CHQ.

Now, can you print your avatar that size?


----------



## MarathonRunner (Feb 7, 2006)

C Troop mechanic? Then clearly that was brought in for an oil change and the poor bastard is still driving a spare.


----------



## MVS (Jul 2, 2003)

That car looks like its in MINT condition. Nice to see MSP holding a few oldies around, awesome.


----------



## Guest (Apr 8, 2006)

RPD931 said:


> That car looks like its in MINT condition. Nice to see MSP holding a few oldies around, awesome.


Milton PD has a 1984 cruiser that's been restored to mint condition, they display it every once in awhile.


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Avatar Size


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

Too bad it is a FORD. Sorry Ford guys but I can't help it


----------



## nevrehc (Mar 24, 2006)

Car is used at shows and parades.


----------



## GMACK24 (Jun 2, 2003)

very cool thanks for all of your help.

I really enjoy seeing the older units.

if u have any pics of older MSP units please feel free to PM them to me.

Thanks !! ! 
Greg


----------



## Crvtte65 (May 19, 2002)

nevrehc said:


> Car is used at shows and parades.


Correct, at the grand opening last week they had a show room of cars but most crusiers had to be older than '91. My bro was asked by a MHQ employee to bring his. I stopped by to see him and I was surprised that first, all the food was free and second, all the alcohol was free

None for me though, booze that is. Shrimp however...:shifty:


----------

